# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Не работает материнская плата Help

## Snake_A

Подскажите пожалуйста люди добрые. материнская плата P4S800-mx перестала запускаться. проблема такая, при включении она запускается, работает кулер процессора, звуков динамик не выдает никаких но и дальше загрузка не идет, даже биос не загружается, пробовал делать clear cmos, не помогает. видимых повреждений не наблюдается (вздутые конденсаторы и т.д.) Что подскажете сделать еще, чтобы ее реанимировать, очень надо, и неохота ее в ведро выкидовать

----------


## AnDroidMan

последнее время у многих проблемы с матерями на 478 сокете. сам ничего не сделаешь. сразу не выкидывай, сначала неси в ближайший сервис-центр. у тебя пропал видеосигнал. проверь на всякий случай все контакты (главным образом четырехпиновую фишку от блока питания - она отвечает за сигнал). и каким видео пользуешься: встроенным или отдельной картой? если встроенная, то в ней и причина, скорее всего. 
з.ы. о состоянии конденсаторов не всегда можно судить по внешнему виду.

----------


## dim_09

не уверен по поводу видео , а вот на паленый процессор оч похоже, если есть возможность проверь камень на заведома рабочей матери и проверь блок питания особенно 4х контактный разьем питания р4

----------


## Madmaxik

возьми другой блок питания и подставь его, возможно одна и цепей в блоке питания накрылась!

----------


## cyberdemon

всё может быть проще - батарейка сдохла....были случаи у нас когда мамка не стартовала или стартовала через 2-3 раза из-за севшей батарейки на Биосе

----------


## SMARTER

> Подскажите пожалуйста люди добрые. материнская плата P4S800-mx перестала запускаться. проблема такая, при включении она запускается, работает кулер процессора, звуков динамик не выдает никаких но и дальше загрузка не идет, даже биос не загружается, пробовал делать clear cmos, не помогает. видимых повреждений не наблюдается (вздутые конденсаторы и т.д.) Что подскажете сделать еще, чтобы ее реанимировать, очень надо, и неохота ее в ведро выкидовать


Звук должен быть(пискнул один раз и всё).




> у тебя пропал видеосигнал


Когда пропадает видеосигнал биос пищит один длинный и три коротких раза.

А вот насчет блока питания можетбыть самое оно. Проверь его.

----------


## SMARTER

А при неполадках биос мамка вообще пищит без перерыву.

----------


## cyberdemon

* Сигналы AWARD BIOS*  Сигналов нет. Неисправен или не подключен к материнской плате блок питания.
Непрерывный сигнал. Неисправен блок питания.
1 короткий. Ошибок не обнаружено.
2 коротких. Обнаружены незначительные ошибки. На экране монитора появляется предложение войти в программу CMOS Setup Utility и исправить ситуацию. Проверьте надежность крепления шлейфов в разъемах жесткого диска и материнской платы.
3 длинных. Ошибка контроллера клавиатуры. Перегрузите компьютер.
1 длинный+1 короткий. Проблемы с оперативной памятью.
1 длинный+2 коротких. Проблема с видеокартой -- наиболее часто встречающаяся неисправность. Рекомендуется вытащить плату и заново вставить. Также проверьте подключение монитора.
1 длинный+3 коротких. Возникла ошибка инициализации клавиатуры. Проверьте качество соединения последней с разъемом на материнской плате.
1 длинный+9 коротких. Возникла ошибка при чтении данных из микросхемы постоянной памяти. Перегрузите компьютер или перепрошейте содержимое микросхемы.
1 длинный повторяющийся. Неправильная установка модулей памяти.
1 короткий повторяющийся. Проблемы с блоком питания. Попробуйте убрать накопившуюся в нем пыль.  * Сигналы Phoenix BIOS*  1-1-3. Ошибка записи/чтения данных CMOS.
1-1-4. Ошибка контрольной суммы содержимого микросхемы BIOS.
1-2-1. Неисправна материнская плата.
1-2-2. Ошибка инициализации контроллера DMA.
1-2-3. Ошибка при попытке чтения/записи в один из каналов DMA.
1-3-1. Ошибка регенерации оперативной памяти.
1-3-3. Ошибка при тестировании первых 64 Кб оперативной памяти.
1-3-4. Аналогично предыдущему.
1-4-1. Неисправна материнская плата.
1-4-2. Ошибка тестирования оперативной памяти.
1-4-3. Ошибка системного таймера.
1-4-4. Ошибка обращения к порту ввода/вывода.
3-1-1. Ошибка инициализации второго канала DMA.
3-1-2. Ошибка инициализации первого канала DMA.
3-1-4. Неисправна материнская плата.
3-2-4. Ошибка контроллера клавиатуры.
3-3-4. Ошибка тестирования видеопамяти.
4-2-1. Ошибка системного таймера.
4-2-3. Ошибка линии A20. Неисправен контроллер клавиатуры.
4-2-4. Ошибка при работе в защищенном режиме. Возможно, неисправен центральный процессор.
4-3-1. Ошибка при тестировании оперативной памяти.
4-3-4. Ошибка часов реального времени.
4-4-1. Ошибка тестирования последовательного порта. Может быть вызвана устройством, использующим данный порт.
4-4-2. Ошибка при тестировании параллельного порта. См. выше.
4-4-3. Ошибка при тестировании математического сопроцессора.
 * Сигналы AMI BIOS*  1 короткий. Ошибок не обнаружено.
2 коротких. Ошибка четности оперативной памяти. Перегрузите компьютер. Проверьте установку модулей памяти.
3 коротких. Возникла ошибка при работе первых 64 Кб основной памяти. Рекомендации аналогичны.
4 коротких. Неисправен системный таймер.
5 коротких. Неисправен центральный процессор.
6 коротких. Неисправен контроллер клавиатуры.
7 коротких. Неисправна материнская плата.
8 коротких. Неисправна видеопамять.
9 коротких. Ошибка контрольной суммы содержимого микросхемы BIOS.
10 коротких. Невозможно произвести запись в CMOS-память.
11 коротких. Неисправна внешняя cache-память (установленная в слотах на материнской плате).
1 длинный+2 коротких. Неисправна видеокарта.
1 длинный+3 коротких. Аналогично предыдущему.
1 длинный+8 коротких. Проблемы с видеокартой или не подключен монитор.
Сигналов нет. Неисправен или не подключен к материнской плате блок питания.

----------


## Snake_A

> А при неполадках биос мамка вообще пищит без перерыву.


Да она вообще ни каких звуков не подает молчит как партизан

----------


## Snake_A

Пробовал ставить рабочий блок и процессор, также менял батарейку, нифига не помогло.

----------


## cyberdemon

тогда в утиль...скорее всего мост накрылся от перегрева...

----------


## Snake_A

На верно так и сделаю, повешаю на стенку в своем компьютерном классе....

----------


## cyberdemon

кстати...внимание не обращал на предмет вспухших бочек в районе сокета самого ?

----------


## Snake_A

> кстати...внимание не обращал на предмет вспухших бочек в районе сокета самого ?


Да я в первом сообщении писал, что с ними на взгляд все нормально...

----------


## debugger

проблема не новая... 
почитай ветку на http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=9:53483

----------

